# Past Life Regression



## norman (Jul 23, 2019)

Do you sense or have feeling you once had another past life?  Have you ever did past life regression through hypnosis?  If you have, what was your past life,  location, time period.


----------



## toffee (Jul 23, 2019)

this I would love to try norman --often wondered how far bck you can go ' only with supervised person I know ..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, I have past life memories. However, I am not prepared to discuss it on an open site like this, where it can be read by all and sundry. It's too serious a subject to be used for entertainment.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 23, 2019)

I have vivid past life memories. Disturbing stuff.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't believe in 'life after death' or 'soul', but the concepts of 'self' and 'inherited memory' intrigue me.   I'm not aware of any memories that may have originated from before my birth, but maybe some could be passed from your parents, and their parents...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't have any memories of a past life,but my older sister does. From when she was a little girl many many years ago she would say she was in the Navy and died in the war.


----------



## Trade (Jul 23, 2019)

No. Never seen any ghosts or UFO's either. But anything is possible I suppose.


----------



## norman (Jul 23, 2019)

I did do past life progression and it did not scare me, but answered questions I grappled with in my inner thoughts.  I stopped after a session took me back to a past life were I was in a large auditorium and what I remember was a stage with beautiful  brown wood decoration with a huge grey curtain that was closed.  Now for what caused me to search past life.  My grand parents were immigrants from Austria.  I had never in my life been around or even heard opera music, but in my teen years I liked opera music and could roll words off my tongue and and sing with a very deep operatic voice.  I can only assume that some where in my past life I was an opera singer or a janitor at  the Royal Opera House in Vienna, Austria.  I always followed Pavarotti's career when he was alive and would liked to have attended one of his performances,  maybe in another life,  another time, another dimension, who knows...


----------



## norman (Jul 23, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, I have past life memories. However, I am not prepared to discuss it on an open site like this, where it can be read by all and sundry. It's too serious a subject to be used for entertainment.


This site is just like Vegas, what ever happens here or said here stays here.  lol   p s..I am very serious and certainly not suggesting past life regression as entertainment,  It is actually very serious and should not be pursued by some.  God bless.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 23, 2019)

im glad to see im not the only one into psychological/religious topics.  But then you might put this in another category.
Im too much of a wimp to consider being alive in a past era. Primitive dentistry alone makes me wince.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't believe in a past life. It's one and done. My idea of a past life would be to get buried in a sheet in the dirt with no coffin and rot away like nature intended. The elements that were me would be recycled to nourish other living things which in turn would die and be recycled again in a never ending cycle. In a sense I would be immortal.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

I think all it proves is how vivid the human imagination is.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2019)

I have some vivid memories of a time long since past, and also did a past life regression. The results were intriguing. I knew some details of every day minutiae that normally only an historian, or a person who lived during that time period would know. No, I wasn’t famous, or royal. Lol


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 24, 2019)

Has no-one ever watched the tv programmes featuring children who recall past lives? The details they describe 
 would surely convince even the most sceptical to believe in re-incarnation.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 24, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> im glad to see im not the only one into psychological/religious topics.  But then you might put this in another category.
> Im too much of a wimp to consider being alive in a past era. Primitive dentistry alone makes me wince.


I would welcome a chat site which only dealt with serious topics. Many people come on here for light entertainment and just want trivial stuff. I don't even bother to look at the mundane.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 24, 2019)

This is one of those topics, which relies of "faith". Either you believe or you don't.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 24, 2019)

Is reincarnation compatible with Judeo-Christian beliefs?

Don


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Has no-one ever watched the tv programmes featuring children who recall past lives? The details they describe
> would surely convince even the most sceptical to believe in re-incarnation.



I have seen some shows like that and I found them very interesting. When I heard some of the things the children said it made me feel like a past life could be true. I myself never have had any memories of a past life but would find it very interesting if I did.


----------



## gennie (Jul 24, 2019)

I traveled to Italy once with a small group of friends.  One of the men (a lifelong friend), who I know had never been even to Europe before, was shocked when he seemed instinctively to know his way around a very small village north of Rome.  At one point he said, "That place used to be a bakery, I think."  and he described the inside layout in detail.   We talked to another shop keeper who told us that the bakery had been there but had burned over 30 years before, that it was exactly as described and that the baker lost his life in the fire.

We almost missed our train because he insisted we walk thru the old cemetery and he didn't want to leave.  I think the experience moved him.  His whole persona changed from  loud, boisterous, good-time-Charlie to  quiet and sober.   He later went back and spent several weeks there but never wanted to talk about his experience.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 24, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> .... 'inherited memory' intrigue me.   I'm not aware of any memories that may have originated from before my birth, but maybe some could be passed from your parents, and their parents...



Inherited memory is so logical to me.  We inherit physical and personality traits, why not memory?  Many other species do.


----------



## nan (Jul 24, 2019)

Very interesting.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 24, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Is reincarnation compatible with Judeo-Christian beliefs?
> 
> Don


At rhe risk of sounding Christian........ .
no.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 24, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I would welcome a chat site which only dealt with serious topics. Many people come on here for light entertainment and just want trivial stuff. I don't even bother to look at the mundane.


i know what you are saying but I also understand heated arguments and division often occur when we brooch controversial topics. In the end we are all equal, no matter our education or beliefs.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 24, 2019)

Have had many memories of several past lives, and formal past life regression.  Think it must happen to you personally or there is a tendancy to "poo-poo" it.  Past lives are in the Bible... read the new testament, there are several passages that smack of it.   Its no harder to be born more than once to be born only once.  Hopefully, practice makes perfect!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 24, 2019)

There must be forums addressing this subject for those that would feel free to discuss their own experiences. I never disbelieve in anything because I don't know and neither do most people in this world.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 24, 2019)

www.spiritual*forums*.com/vb/*forum*display.php?f=21
Discussions about *Past Lives,* Reincarnation etc. Welcome to Spiritual *Forums*!. We created this community for people from all backgrounds to discuss Spiritual, Paranormal, Metaphysical, Philosophical, Supernatural, and Esoteric subjects.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 25, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> At rhe risk of sounding Christian........ .
> no.


Actually, our modern version of Christianity is a corrupted one. Originally, it did preach a belief in having more than one life. The first Christians did not fear death, which is why they chose to die as martyrs.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 25, 2019)

I am somewhat skeptical of past life experience claims; do you know how many people, for example, claim to have been _Cleopatra?  _That being said, I try to keep an open mind on the topic, and find consideration of it and other paranormal matters fascinating...


----------



## Mike (Jul 25, 2019)

I think that if you want to try this, then it should be
done when you are very young, before you read any
books or just a story that sticks in your mind, maybe
before you understand TV programmes.

I read a lot and have done all my life, so my subconcious
must be full of nonsense and stories that impressed me, I
would therefore probably give a false account by using a
story that I had read, not one that I had done.

So to get an unbiased report of a previous life, then you will
have to ask a child, I have read many stories about children
who remember another life.

One of the first was an Indian boy who said that he was the
local shopkeeper before he was killed by a would be robber,
the robber forgot to find out where the money was before
killing the shopkeeper.

The young boy took some adults who were interested in the
story, to the place where always hid his money and it was still
there to the astonishment of all concerned.

Here is a link about regression that I found in Google.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/gb/...12/children-who-seemingly-remember-past-lives

ike.


----------



## gennie (Jul 25, 2019)

Inherited memory among some species is a fact .... migratory birds, spawning salmon, sea turtles that return to same beaches, etc.  The human brain probably has the capacity but it gets lost in the rush of day to day living.

The Religious Right is fond of quoting Jesus and the phrase 'born again' but their interpretation usually means some form of personal salvation through acceptance of and belief in Jesus.  I've often wondered if instead it was meant to be literal.  True believers in reincarnation believe that life itself is a test and we need to keep coming back until we get it right.  I lean in that direction.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm a Buddhist, so reincarnation and karma are accepted concepts.

There is no single path to God.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> I'm a Buddhist, so reincarnation and karma are accepted concepts.
> 
> There is no single path to God.


what !! ( please note. I am now providing evidence for my thread on not changing my perspective easily)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 26, 2019)

gennie said:


> Inherited memory among some species is a fact .... migratory birds, spawning salmon, sea turtles that return to same beaches, etc.  The human brain probably has the capacity but it gets lost in the rush of day to day living.
> 
> The Religious Right is fond of quoting Jesus and the phrase 'born again' but their interpretation usually means some form of personal salvation through acceptance of and belief in Jesus.  I've often wondered if instead it was meant to be literal.  True believers in reincarnation believe that life itself is a test and we need to keep coming back until we get it right.  I lean in that direction.


Re-incarnation..living more than one life, is surely the only thing that makes sense of our existence. It explains why people's lives are so different. Some have things easy, others have nothing but suffering. If we each live several lives and each has a different purpose, surely that makes sense of it all? Otherwise life is extremely unfair!


----------



## toffee (Jul 26, 2019)

This is why we use the forum -to say our beliefs incl regression etc ..so why not talk about it like any other subject 
on here.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Jul 26, 2019)

toffee said:


> This is why we use the forum -to say our beliefs incl regression etc ..so why not talk about it like any other subject
> on here.


If the consensus reply to Toffee is agreement, then I’ve found a new internet roosting spot. Y’all sound intelligent and open-minded; I’d love to stick around ... unless that’s just someone’s gum on this seat.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Re-incarnation..living more than one life, is surely the only thing that makes sense of our existence. It explains why people's lives are so different. Some have things easy, others have nothing but suffering. If we each live several lives and each has a different purpose, surely that makes sense of it all? Otherwise life is extremely unfair!


Why do you assume things make sense or have to make sense?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 27, 2019)

Life has evolved over billions of years and has arrived in the present day via a whole series  of mutations, natural selections etc..   It does not have to make sense or have a meaning.  Sure it can be unfair, but we are alive and it's up to us to make the best of what we've got.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 27, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Why do you assume things make sense or have to make sense?


If you observe nature, everything seems organised with mathematical precision. Have you noticed how flowers are designed to attract just the right insects? Therefore it seems logical to assume that our existence is also planned and not totally random.


----------



## gennie (Jul 27, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Why do you assume things make sense or have to make sense?



Why not?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2019)

If reincarnation is real does it say good people come back as good people and the same for bad people?


----------



## gennie (Jul 27, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> If reincarnation is real does it say good people come back as good people and the same for bad people?



Not necessarily.  Each life has purpose and is a learning experience and once you get it* right, you don't have to come back again.  In a life, we may be experiencing our own Karmac destiny or helping someone else to fulfill theirs.  Old souls that keep coming back are just slow learners.

*And please don't ask me to define "it"


----------



## Sasha5113 (Jul 27, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> If reincarnation is real does it say good people come back as good people and the same for bad people?


Now that one bothers me: “good” and “bad” are on a continuum, like so much else, and are often dependent on individual circumstances. My reading has led me to think that the “best” souls no longer need to reincarnate.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 27, 2019)

gennie said:


> Not necessarily.  Each life has purpose and is a learning experience and once you get it* right, you don't have to come back again.  In a life, we may be experiencing our own Karmac destiny or helping someone else to fulfill theirs.  Old souls that keep coming back are just slow learners.
> 
> *And please don't ask me to define "it"


We have to pay for our wrong-doing and that can only be done in a physical existence.  Our sins may be forgiven but we still have to suffer punishment for them (contrary to what the Catholic church tells its flock...a few Hail Marys do not undo the wrong you have committed).


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 27, 2019)

gennie said:


> Not necessarily.  Each life has purpose and is a learning experience and once you get it* right, you don't have to come back again.  In a life, we may be experiencing our own Karmac destiny or helping someone else to fulfill theirs.  Old souls that keep coming back are just slow learners.
> 
> *And please don't ask me to define "it"



Just curious here.  How do you know this is the case?

Don


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 27, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Just curious here.  How do you know this is the case?
> 
> Don


Some people have a broader view of things than others. Some of us can think beyond the end of our own noses. 'A closed mind is the greatest obstacle to advancement'.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 27, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Some people have a broader view of things than others. Some of us can think beyond the end of our own noses. 'A closed mind is the greatest obstacle to advancement'.


Oh my mind is very open.  I didn't say she was wrong.  I just wondered how she came to this knowledge.

Don


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> I'm a Buddhist, so reincarnation and karma are accepted concepts.
> 
> There is no single path to God.


That’s right. While I’m not a Buddhist, I do believe in reincarnation and most certainly remember past lives. There is no doubt in my mind whatsoever that we are eternal and have lived before. 

There’s at least 4 lives I have vivid memories of and now also understand why our life sometimes doesn’t seem fair. Karma isn’t just from this life but from all our lives so bad karma, that comes your way , could very well be from another life.

Yes I have had last life regression and have been hypnotized but against my will and anyone who claims you can’t be hypnotized against your will is wrong. Some people are more open to the power of suggestion than others. 

There’s a place in our consciousness that’s beyond time and space. I find this topic fascinating.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2019)

gennie said:


> Not necessarily.  Each life has purpose and is a learning experience and once you get it* right, you don't have to come back again.  In a life, we may be experiencing our own Karmac destiny or helping someone else to fulfill theirs.  Old souls that keep coming back are just slow learners.
> 
> *And please don't ask me to define "it"



Excellent post!


----------



## charry (Jul 27, 2019)

gennie said:


> I traveled to Italy once with a small group of friends.  One of the men (a lifelong friend), who I know had never been even to Europe before, was shocked when he seemed instinctively to know his way around a very small village north of Rome.  At one point he said, "That place used to be a bakery, I think."  and he described the inside layout in detail.   We talked to another shop keeper who told us that the bakery had been there but had burned over 30 years before, that it was exactly as described and that the baker lost his life in the fire.
> 
> We almost missed our train because he insisted we walk thru the old cemetery and he didn't want to leave.  I think the experience moved him.  His whole persona changed from  loud, boisterous, good-time-Charlie to  quiet and sober.   He later went back and spent several weeks there but never wanted to talk about his experience.





the same thing happened to me gennie, aged 12 in Spain ......I knew the area we were staying so well !! ...


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 27, 2019)

Everyone certainly has the right to believe whatever they wish.  If I said I believe I am the handsomest guy on the block, you would probably say "goody for you."  On the other hand, if I said I am the handsomest guy on the  block, you might want some evidence.

I'm not denying reincarnation.  What do I know?  If you have had personal experience, I can understand your belief in it.  

Don


----------



## gennie (Jul 27, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Just curious here.  How do you know this is the case?
> 
> Don


No proof.  Just my own personal beliefs after a lifetime of study.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 27, 2019)

I’ve experienced déjà vu before but I’ve been told by a neurologist that it has something to do with the speed our brain processes information.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 27, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> If you observe nature, everything seems organised with mathematical precision. Have you noticed how flowers are designed to attract just the right insects? Therefore it seems logical to assume that our existence is also planned and not totally random.



On the contrary, over the millennia,  the flowers that have attracted insects thrive, insects that learn the best  flowers to visit thrive.  Animals that change randomly and gain an advantage  will thrive...  we are all the product of millions of years of random and unpredictable change. 

 Nobody planned our existence, because there is nobody to do it.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Jul 27, 2019)

On the topic of planner or none, how do you analyze the existence of the Fibonacci sequence in, say, a pine cone and a sunflower blossom? Is that evidence of blind dumb luck?


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 27, 2019)

I guess you can't have reincarnation without God, can you.  But, does the fact that we can't explain something prove that God exists?  If so, He must exist because there is still a lot we can't explain.  On the other hand, ancient people couldn't explain much of anything, so they attributed most everything to spirits or gods. Now, we know a few things like why the sun shines and rain falls.  Maybe some day we can explain pine cones.  Who knows?  Or, maybe God is just teasing us.

I promise, this is my last post on this topic.  I hope I didn't offend anybody.

Don


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

> If we each live several lives and each has a different purpose, surely that makes sense of it all? Otherwise life is extremely unfair!



Exactly. Life is extremely unfair. Its unfairness provides absolutely no evidence about reincarnation, one way or the other. It's just "unfair."

Reincarnation is a wishful fantasy. People don't like to think we get only one shot at living, and when it's over it's over, so lots of them eagerly jump onto any theoretical bandwagon that comes along. But it's still all just fantasy. And that includes heaven, hell, reincarnation, nirvana, and all the rest.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ok, for the sake of the original topic, what about near death experience? Not “I was almost hit by a bus,” but, “I lay on the operating table and my heart stopped, but I could see and hear everything they were saying and doing, until I went through a tunnel to a beautiful light.”


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

That's a nice, poetic description of the hallucinations the human brain sometimes goes through when it is shutting down.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 29, 2019)

It would seem that those who believe in re-incarnation are steadfast and nothing will change their minds.....ditto those who believe we have just one life. 
I could tell you about my own experiences but I know it would fall on deaf ears so won't waste my time.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 29, 2019)

Take a look at the Edgar Cayce readings...he gave over 14,000 readings and was proven over 99% correct in the "physical" readings he gave to people, some of whom were famous folks. 

He gave health readings, and "life readings".  Reincarnation is built into our existence.  Its not harder to be born more than once...after all, we did it once, didn't we?


----------



## Sasha5113 (Jul 29, 2019)

Rosemarie, please waste my time. It seems to me that both of the dogmatic extremes you speak of ignore the obvious fact that we don’t know. I, for one, want to learn from those of you who have had extra normal experiences.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 29, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> Rosemarie, please waste my time. It seems to me that both of the dogmatic extremes you speak of ignore the obvious fact that we don’t know. I, for one, want to learn from those of you who have had extra normal experiences.


Ok, Sasha, what do you want to hear?  Like maybe what's it like to remember something from a past life and "just know" its not your imagination?  To have verified paranormal experiences?  Also lets remember, looking at this life, you are not the person now you were many years ago and if you take a magnifying glass to your life, you'll probably see that every decade or two offered up a major "shift" in your consciousness. 

For instance, your childhood/puberty might seem like one "life" and then your 20's/30's another passage and so forth.  So you can also think of reincarnation as another group of life "experiences" that go together to make you what you are today in consciousness.  As, we are the sum total of everything we've ever been. Energy. Believing in it doesn't make it happen.  If I tell you, "hey, you have a cement block tied on a rope above your head and someone is sawing the rope" and you don't believe it, well it doesn't mean you going to escape the cement block if and when it drops..  Gravity does take its toll - its a force of nature like so many others.  It is what it is.

We're a work in progress...lol.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2019)

*I don't have any past life memories but I do wonder about it. In a way it would be cruel because we probably loved others parents, children ,spouses ,friends etc. Now in this life the same thing would happen when we die. I think the trauma of one lifetime is enough to handle.*


----------



## Sasha5113 (Aug 30, 2019)

Buddhism alert: do I remember correctly that one of the purposes of reincarnation is to teach the soul to rise above emotion? And that we often choose to be reincarnated among the same souls in different guises?


----------



## 911 (Aug 30, 2019)

No disrespect intended, but...........

My beliefs are just that, mine. No need to say anything more.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

Does anyone else here remember the book and movie of the 50's, The Search For Bridey Murphy?  A woman in Virginia was hypnotized and taken back to her childhood, then one step further back, when she began speaking with an Irish accent and describing her life as a kid named Bridey Murphy in 19th century Ireland, complete with many details. She would have had no way of knowing about these things.

It was very convincing, and there were endless discussions and much analysis; of course, the book became a best seller. Further research revealed where most of her "memories" probably came from (her own life, of course; there was no such person as Bridey Murphy).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridey_Murphy


----------



## Liberty (Aug 30, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> Buddhism alert: do I remember correctly that one of the purposes of reincarnation is to teach the soul to rise above emotion? And that we often choose to be reincarnated among the same souls in different guises?


Souls travel in cycles and "groups".  You could be one person's father in a lifetime and a son in another. Ditto for mother, sister or child. Each life is entered into to learn a lesson.  I've got several past life memories and there are accredited people who can do past life regression if you really have issues that trouble you in this lifetime.  Just hearing yourself explain "why" can be so empowering.  Of course if you are a closed minded person and not open to the possibility of anything other than what you are now...hey, don't bother.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 30, 2019)

I believe in past lives. Consider myself an old soul and believe this is my final life.  I have done a lot of reading and researching past lives, etc.  We are all perfecting our souls.  My journey is different than yours. People come in and out of our lives for different reasons and staying for different reasons and seasons.  Just my opinion and not open for debate.  I respect your journey.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 30, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Souls travel in cycles and "groups".  You could be one person's father in a lifetime and a son in another. Ditto for mother, sister or child. Each life is entered into to learn a lesson.  I've got several past life memories and there are accredited people who can do past life regression if you really have issues that trouble you in this lifetime.  Just hearing yourself explain "why" can be so empowering.  Of course if you are a closed minded person and not open to the possibility of anything other than what you are now...hey, don't bother.


 Agreecompletely!!


----------



## Olivia (Aug 30, 2019)

If there is reincarnation, I'd prefer to be reborn in a more advanced planet--in a good way. Just don't want to be cattle to the alien form of life there--prefer they be vegetarians. Who says we have to be reborn as human species? Would earth be the only option if there is reincarnation? Lots of questions.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Aug 31, 2019)

I’ve often had otherwise enlightening conversations with people who believe that souls exist only in human beings, a concept alien to my thinking. 

Right now we have an elderly cat who is teaching herself how to be blind; another of the cats looked her in the eye after being tripped over. 2nd cat’s eyes widened and she literally ran to the opposite side of the yard. My point is that something other than fear of claw propelled that cat.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2019)

Was told this episode on "The Unexplained", with William Shatner on the History channel is 
really good.  You can watch it here free  - just sign in with your provider:

https://www.history.com/shows/the-unxplained/season-1/episode-6


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2019)

If reincarnation is real, I've got a lot more cycles in front of me because I'm a total newbie at life - this is obviously my first time around. 

What do I believe about reincarnation and life after death? Depends what day it is. I really don't know for sure, and IMHO neither does anyone else.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 1, 2019)

Many thanks, Liberty: I would have missed it, unless it had been flakked during Curse of Oak Island.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

*I have always had a curiosity about the paranormal. Not sure if Past Life Regression can be included in that topic, but it is the closed I can think of.  I have an Aunt who always believed in reincarnation.  Did she belive she was, I do not think so.  But she and I discussed it often, just in general terms.  I think that is where I got my interest in the topic.
I have never met anyone who believes they are reincarnated, but that does not mean it does not exist.  It is a serious topic to many, and I would not mind being involved in such a discussion.*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have always had a curiosity about the paranormal. Not sure if Past Life Regression can be included in that topic, but it is the closed I can think of.  I have an Aunt who always believed in reincarnation.  Did she belive she was, I do not think so.  But she and I discussed it often, just in general terms.  I think that is where I got my interest in the topic.
> I have never met anyone who believes they are reincarnated, but that does not mean it does not exist.  It is a serious topic to many, and I would not mind being involved in such a discussion.*


Marie...don't know if I count as "being met" by you, but I can assure you I've been, as millions of others are, reincarnated. I remember several past lives.  It can be recalled by anyone if the time is right and the mind is open and not overwhelmed by self - obsessed only with this present life and its issues.

It doesn't do any good to "believe" in reincarnation...as its like having a cement block on a rope hung over your head.  If I tell you hey "you have a cement block on a rope over your head and someone is sawing the rope", and you don't believe it, it doesn't matter.  The cement block will fall on you whether you believe it or not.  Gravity always takes its toll.  If you don't believe it, look in the mirror without any clothes on...lol.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

*@Liberty  Interesting analogy.  Ok, maybe  "believing" is the wrong word.  Maybe it is more like believing people who said they remembered past lives.  I miss my chats with my aunt. She is still living, but sadly has developed Alzhimers' and is in her own world now. She still knows her daughter, and granddaughter. But that is about it.*


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 1, 2019)

*(Thank you, Marie, for the bold text.)

I start off by defining paranormal as a state whose source is still unknown. Way different from abnormal. I read gallons, if I can borrow from the library or Kindle. I started with Edgar Cayce, the Sleeping Prophet. And I never suspend judgment: I don’t assume the entity that Cayce channeled was infallible. Then read Cayce himself on reincarnation.

So sorry you’ve lost your aunt to that dreadful disease. *


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

*@Sasha5113 You are welcome.   You know, with all my interest in the topic, I have never read Edgar Cayce.  Now that I am newly alone, AND retired, I may need to pick something up by him to ad to my winter reading list.  I have heard of the Sleeping Prophet, so I will have to get it.  I wish I liked reading on the Kindle more, just never could get used to it.*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> *(Thank you, Marie, for the bold text.)
> 
> I start off by defining paranormal as a state whose source is still unknown. Way different from abnormal. I read gallons, if I can borrow from the library or Kindle. I started with Edgar Cayce, the Sleeping Prophet. And I never suspend judgment: I don’t assume the entity that Cayce channeled was infallible. Then read Cayce himself on reincarnation.
> 
> So sorry you’ve lost your aunt to that dreadful disease. *


*Sasha...as far as I know Edgar Cayce didn't "channel an entity".  He read from a book...assume it was the book of life.  I knew his grandson. Lot of fun stories there.  You are right about any person being "infallible" of course...lol.*


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

*Well, I have ordered two books. Sleeping Prophet and Beyond Death.  I think I will enjoy both.  



**note to self, stop ordering so many books** *


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Sasha5113 You are welcome.   You know, with all my interest in the topic, I have never read Edgar Cayce.  Now that I am newly alone, AND retired, I may need to pick something up by him to ad to my winter reading list.  I have heard of the Sleeping Prophet, so I will have to get it.  I wish I liked reading on the Kindle more, just never could get used to it.*


*Very sorry about your aunt, who I assume was interested in the subject? I think the reason to read Edgar Cayce info is because he was the most accurate person "on medical or tangible things your could prove" in a trance state.  He read the Bible once each year and was able to prescribe cures and poutices and remedies that literally saved lives that would otherwise have been lost. 

Its interesting to note that when he was in a trance state, he would describe - even thousands of miles away - what the street, the room or the home looked like where the person for whom he was giving the reading lived.  Many professional people tried to disprove him but couldn't.  He was what he was.  If someone chooses to discount it, of course, its fine and dandy.  To each his or her own.*


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 1, 2019)

*Jess Stearn, that was the author. I just pulled up “Edgar Cayce” on Amazon:  Also, look for There Is a River.

Liberty, you’re absolutely right. He claimed to read from the Akashic Records. It was the style of his speech when “under” that led me to think he was channeling.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

*@Liberty  Yes, my aunt enjoyed reading about reincarnation, the paranormal, and other such topics.  I had the same interests.  I think I will enjoy the reading*


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie, we have two similar interests: True Crime and The Unexplained.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> *Jess Stearn, that was the author. I just pulled up “Edgar Cayce” on Amazon:  Also, look for There Is a River.
> 
> Liberty, you’re absolutely right. He claimed to read from the Akashic Records. It was the style of his speech when “under” that led me to think he was channeling.*


*You knos, Sasha, I'm sure Marie will enjoy reading about him. Remember one reading where a child was ill  I think and Cayce told the  parents to get an elixor or medicine of some kind from a pharmacy in Chicago (now they lived hundreds of miles away, I think).  When they called, the pharmacist said he used to carry it but he didn't have it anymore.
They went back to Cayce (remember, they had to  contact the Cayce organization and then get him to go back into a trance to find out what to do).

When he went back into trance, they were told to "tell him - the parmacist - its behind the bottle of alcohol  on the third shelf in the storeroom" or whatever.  They did and he found the medicine and the child got well.

Stuff like that in 14,000 readings is what Cayce was about. Wild, huh.*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> *Jess Stearn, that was the author. I just pulled up “Edgar Cayce” on Amazon:  Also, look for There Is a River.
> 
> Liberty, you’re absolutely right. He claimed to read from the Akashic Records. It was the style of his speech when “under” that led me to think he was channeling.*


*Sasha... interesting sidebar about Jess Stearn.  Cayce's grandson used to love relating his story.   In the 60's there were middle aged women volunteers at the Cayce organization in Virginia Beach (The ARE).  This guy came in and said he wanted to see Hugh Lynn (Cayce's son, who was then president of the ARE).  They ask his name and he said "Stern, I'm a journalist"...they started to laugh and smiled at each other.  

Hugh Lynn came out and also smiled when Jess introduced himself and said he wanted to learn about Cayce as many people had recommended he write about him, some of which were "psychics" which he didn't believe in.  He'd just decided to investigate Cayce - didn't know where to start.  Hugh Lynn suggested they go to the "vault" where the readings were kept - back from the 1920's.  

Hugh Lynn was reported to have pulled out a book from the mid 1930's, flipped open a yellowed old page and explained -this is how you read it,  its a reading response to a question ask by this person.

The question ask was  something like -"when will the information in the Cayce readings become famous, or known throughout the country /world."

To which Cayce responded "when the man Stern arrives."  Jess Stern had "arrived" in the 60's - 30 years later and went on to write "The Sleeping Prophet", which made Cayce a household name back then.  *


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 1, 2019)

The Association for Research and Enlightenment in Virginia Beach used to be a pretty shingled cottage with a full length porch across the street from the ocean. Anyone could go in, sign in, and read to her heart’s content. Now ... well, it’s different. But thank God for the internet.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Marie, we have two similar interests: True Crime and The Unexplained.



*LOL. I knew there was a reason I liked you.  Not really supernatural, or paranormal (but sort of), but has anyone here seen the show HAVEN ?  It ran on the SyFy channel a few years back. It is on Netflix now.  Dealt with the town of Haven, Maine which had people who were, in thier words "troubled" and often had some paranormal or unusual powers attached to them.
I loved the show, and still watch favorite episodes on occasion.*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> The Association for Research and Enlightenment in Virginia Beach used to be a pretty shingled cottage with a full length porch across the street from the ocean. Anyone could go in, sign in, and read to her heart’s content. Now ... well, it’s different. But thank God for the internet.


Yep, now its a big couple of buildings.  Agree - you don't have to be in Virginia Beach to experience the internet!


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 2, 2019)

*Liberty, I watched two episodes of UnXplained, which together covered a heap of unusual events and abilities. Thanks for the suggestion. (I wish William Shatner didn’t give me the creeps: I always thought Star Trek: TOS was comedy because of his scenery-chewing.) BTW, do read Eben Alexander’s Proof of Heaven if you haven’t. One of the good ones.*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 2, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> *Liberty, I watched two episodes of UnXplained, which together covered a heap of unusual events and abilities. Thanks for the suggestion. (I wish William Shatner didn’t give me the creeps: I always thought Star Trek: TOS was comedy because of his scenery-chewing.) BTW, do read Eben Alexander’s Proof of Heaven if you haven’t. One of the good ones.*


Thanks, Sasha...have you read any of Brian Weiss' books? Like Many Lives, Many Masters?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 2, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *LOL. I knew there was a reason I liked you.  Not really supernatural, or paranormal (but sort of), but has anyone here seen the show HAVEN ?  It ran on the SyFy channel a few years back. It is on Netflix now.  Dealt with the town of Haven, Maine which had people who were, in thier words "troubled" and often had some paranormal or unusual powers attached to them.
> I loved the show, and still watch favorite episodes on occasion.*



That show sounds good, Marie, and it's on Netflix so better yet. I'll make a point of checking it out.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 2, 2019)

Olivia said:


> That show sounds good, Marie, and it's on Netflix so better yet. I'll make a point of checking it out.



You will enjoy it, I am sure.  There are 5 seasons.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 3, 2019)

*Liberty, I just realized I failed to answer your Brian Weiss question. Yes, I read it, but didn’t retain it (I do that ... ), so I went to Amazon to look for it.

I’m a new Prime member, and was delighted to find his Miracles Happen among the free-to-borrow choices. Guess what i’ve Doing last night and today ... other than watching Dorian’s absence of progress.*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 3, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> *Liberty, I just realized I failed to answer your Brian Weiss question. Yes, I read it, but didn’t retain it (I do that ... ), so I went to Amazon to look for it.
> 
> I’m a new Prime member, and was delighted to find his Miracles Happen among the free-to-borrow choices. Guess what i’ve Doing last night and today ... other than watching Dorian’s absence of progress.*


Wow... good for you Sasha.  I'm a big believer in "when your read it and absorb it" you do retain it up there in your mind and are more advanced in spiritual consciousness.  Please, read the history of why Brian is doing what he is doing.  He's a great guy that had to risk his career to "tell it like it is". Betting you are retaining what you read by him.  Its a true story that is ongoing. Lets call it a work in progress for all of us that choose this path.

You go, girl!


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 5, 2019)

*As suggested earlier in this thread, I bought two Edgar Cayce Books.  The Sleeping Prophet and Beyond Death.  Not sure when I will get to them, but will probably ready Beyond Death first.*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2019)

Fyrefox said:


> do you know how many people, for example, claim to have been _Cleopatra?
> _


_
You have a valid point I think _


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Souls travel in cycles and "groups".  You could be one person's father in a lifetime and a son in another. Ditto for mother, sister or child. Each life is entered into to learn a lesson.  I've got several past life memories and there are accredited people who can do past life regression if you really have issues that trouble you in this lifetime.  Just hearing yourself explain "why" can be so empowering.  Of course if you are a closed minded person and not open to the possibility of anything other than what you are now...hey, don't bother.


Agree!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 6, 2019)

Keesha said:


> _You have a valid point I think _


Actually, in the Cayce readings, very few people were famous in their past lives.  Look at the masses of people and how few are famous...please don't count Hollywood...lol.  Its easy to see a movie with Elizabeth Taylor coming into Rome riding on that huge gold chariot and fantasize about being Cleopatra in a past life.  Don't think that would have been a very good life anyway...unless you like snakes!


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 6, 2019)

*Liberty, can you sketch one of your past lives that you find particularly significant? And what information do you have about the periods between incarnations?*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 6, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> *Liberty, can you sketch one of your past lives that you find particularly significant? And what information do you have about the periods between incarnations?*


Sasha, those are very good questions and they show you are open to receiving  info from your own past lives, hopefully.  If so, life for you can be expanded and enriched, now knowing you are eternal, will not die - actually there is no death. You are a soul that has a body, not a body that has a soul !

I'll try to be brief.  There are several "pivotal" lifetimes, but for the sake of possibly understanding linkage and continuance, lets take my last life time.  New York state, born and raised "upstate".  Picture a large Victorian house - mother, sister, father (who was always absent as he was a pillar of the community), cook, livery man, gardener.  

My mother wasn't happy, as she was living a life that was "proper" and not a life of her own choosing... my sister wasn't strong physically.  In those days  women were to "know their place".  She wanted me to "marry well" and we had a huge fight - I left and went to NYC in my late teens. As an artist, got a job drawing ads for the magazines and papers. That was big in those days.Can still see the view of the statue of liberty from my little apartment in my head!

Long story short, met our current life long time business partner, went into business with him, jaywalked  after getting off a cable car, rushing for work with my black leather satchel, after working late the night before on deadline... and got hit in the head by a horse that was frightened by a car's horn (yes it was in the early 1900's when both horses and "horseless carriages" were trying to share the roads. Laying thre on the road, neck broken- I thought " what a stupid way to die", listening to the fire trucks coming and my business partner yelling for help. I was around 24 - young.

That lifetime picked up again in this lifetime, where I met the business partner for the first time  in this life, as I interviewed for a job carrying a black leather satchel with line drawings in it - go figure, right?!

Periods between incarnations are very busy - the planets of our solar system represent various qualities that often need exploring and learning from so we visit them in consciousness.  I can elaborate on this sometime if anyone cares.  Remember we are space babies, powerful spiritual beings that descended into matter, so we are very comfortable in our ethereal "homes". Its magnificent and where we belong! Think normally, an average soul probably returns every 40 years or so. The more advanced souls can take much longer between earth appearances.

Souls travel in "groups" or "soul families" so incarnation can be delayed or enhanced accordingly in order to be born with our family.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 6, 2019)

*@Liberty  very interesting. I can just say wow.*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 6, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Liberty  very interesting. I can just say wow.*


You know, in this life, had a bad auto accident when I was about 24...also had with me "ads" I was working on in the back seat (yep, back in the advertising biz again).  The car in front of me and in back of me were both also destroyed.  Really made me think that at least in this lifetime must be doing better. Was laid up for a while but hey, had made it through! Think these exit times might just  tend to follow us from lifetime to lifetime.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2019)

I find this subject very interesting. I have never had any recollections of a past life and if given a choice of whether or not I could return to life after passing away I would choose not to return. One life is enough for me. I would never want to live again ,love again and lose someone I loved like always happens in life.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I find this subject very interesting. I have never had any recollections of a past life and if given a choice of whether or not I could return to life after passing away I would choose not to return. One life is enough for me. I would never want to live again ,love again and lose someone I loved like always happens in life.


Sassy...seriously doubt you've had "just one life here"...lol. We've done this time and again, over and over and honestly, you'd think we'd learn our "campus earth lessons" quicker than we do, wouldn't you!  So, its one more time around the sun to "keep on keeping on" with our tests.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Sassy...seriously doubt you've had "just one life here"...lol. We've done this time and again, over and over and honestly, you'd think we'd learn our "campus earth lessons" quicker than we do, wouldn't you!  So, its one more time around the sun to "keep on keeping on" with our tests.



If it's true about living here more than one time ,I wonder who,what,where and when I was here before. If would be fascinating to learn.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> If it's true about living here more than one time ,I wonder who,what,where and when I was here before. If would be fascinating to learn.


What's real fascinating is when you meditate and ask and watch and it comes to you in such a  way you are "re-experiencing it".  Then and only then are you sure of what you've received and are changed for the better, have learned so much more about yourself and your journey through this cosmos.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 3, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Does anyone else here remember the book and movie of the 50's, The Search For Bridey Murphy?  A woman in Virginia was hypnotized and taken back to her childhood, then one step further back, when she began speaking with an Irish accent and describing her life as a kid named Bridey Murphy in 19th century Ireland, complete with many details. She would have had no way of knowing about these things.
> 
> It was very convincing, and there were endless discussions and much analysis; of course, the book became a best seller. Further research revealed where most of her "memories" probably came from (her own life, of course; there was no such person as Bridey Murphy).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Agree!


Yes, this is true. We have spiritual 'families'....souls who are connected to us spiritually. We choose to come back with the same people, playing different roles. This explains why we sometimes meet a complete stranger but have a strong sense of already knowing them. We also repay debts or put right some wrong we did to a person in a previous life.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 3, 2020)

Past life regression is akin to future life projection...wonder if anyone else has had this type of experience, showing your next life future in such a way you know it is true for you, and maybe helping you to "change your ways" or thinking with respect to certain circumstances and relationships?


----------



## Llynn (Jan 3, 2020)

Amazing. Bridey Murphy lives.


----------



## Duster (Jan 3, 2020)

I have believed in reincarnation most of my life. I've read books about Edgar Cayce, by Jess Stern, and by Bruce Weiss. I can do the self hypnosis technique to explore past/future lives. I've lived a number of lives that I remember, most them short, harsh, and brutal.  While I've seen one future life, if I have any choice in the matter, I won't be coming back~this will be my last one on this planet.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 3, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I find this subject very interesting. I have never had any recollections of a past life and if given a choice of whether or not I could return to life after passing away I would choose not to return. One life is enough for me. I would never want to live again ,love again and lose someone I loved like always happens in life.


Don't want to trivialise, but life on the 'other side' seems very boring. Certainly, the souls there still take a keen interest in what is happening in this world. However, they know what lies ahead, but still enjoy watching it unfold. This means that events do not happen randomly. There is a 'life-plan' for the world, just as there is for each of us.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 3, 2020)

Don't think there's anything "boring" about the fabulous higher dimensional planes of consciousness...been blessed to have had glimpses of this "other side"...kind of like Tom Sawyer looking through that hole in the fence...lol.  Do believe we "grow" to heaven, not "go to heaven."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2020)

Past life I believe,but the future has not happened yet....


----------



## Mike (Jan 3, 2020)

I asked in YouTube about Bridey Murphy and there are
several videos there, one is a movie 1 hour 24 minutes
long, so it might be the complete story.

The link below is another from 1966, "To Tell the Truth
Search for Bridey Murphy, sounds like a TV programme.

Mike.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Past life I believe,but the future has not happened yet....


That's lineal time you're talking about - real left brain thinking.


----------



## win231 (Jan 3, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, I have past life memories. However, I am not prepared to discuss it on an open site like this, where it can be read by all and sundry. It's too serious a subject to be used for entertainment.


You are required by law to provide the details.


----------



## Doomp (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes, I feel like I've been around for thousands of years and have all kinds of people in me. I have had a few regressions; one of them was especially vivid and real. I realized that's why I moved to another state - to be where I lived in that lifetime.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 3, 2020)

There is order to our world, it is undeniable, yet order can come from chaos. With that in mind, what is the end game of reincarnation (so to speak). It has been said in this thread, that once you get it right, you are no longer reincarnated. What happens next?

Does reincarnation embrace a cast system? Do I have every right to enslave others who are levels below me. (Joke here to lighten the mood - Is this where the gamers got the term level up?)

There is also undeniable evil in the world, call it what you will (Karma, Ying/Yang). How does that fit into the bigger picture. Am I free to do even more evil in my next lifetime? What if anything regulates this? (Side note: I am contemplating getting a tat of ying/yang but using eyes in place of the typical white/black, one blue - one red. Very personal to me, but that’s another sad story)

Not attacking, simply conversing. Don’t take it personal. Attempt to enlighten me without getting angry, for anger is it’s own witness. Seeking serious answers, no copouts, flippant, empty, senseless answers please. 

Sometimes I hate being the new guy. Love you all. ☮


----------



## Duster (Jan 3, 2020)

I'll try to answer your questions to the best of my ability, but I can't slip you a spiritual cheat sheet. Most of those answers come from a desire to search for a deeper meaning to life and seeking out that information on your own.



Gardenlover said:


> There is order to our world, it is undeniable, yet order can come from chaos.
> With that in mind, what is the end game of reincarnation (so to speak).
> Answer~to reach the highest spiritual level possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 3, 2020)

The least thing the human race is knowledgeable is the human brain, meaning we know more about solar systems light years away than we do about the brains in our heads..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The least thing the human race is knowledgeable is the human brain, meaning we know more about solar systems light years away than we do about the brains in our heads..


Someone once told me 'you already know everything, you're just being reminded'.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 4, 2020)

Duster said:


> I'll try to answer your questions to the best of my ability, but I can't slip you a spiritual cheat sheet. Most of those answers come from a desire to search for a deeper meaning to life and seeking out that information on your own.


Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts on this very interesting subject. I appreciate the time you took to answer my questions.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2020)

I dunno about you guys and yer many lives, but I've only got this one.
...and it's a mortal one
There's plenty enough mind bending spooks in it
Don't need or want more


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 4, 2020)

I think you've got it right Gary.  We're here once and when we're gone we're gone.
However...   I do wonder about "inherited memory" ie. passed on to us in our genes.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 4, 2020)

Would that it were that simple guys...to just be born once and "puff" ...show me anything else in nature that is that simple.  We are powerful spiritual beings, destined to grow, learn and  return to our "home".

Surely you can feel that in your bones regardless of what your worldly personality mind might wish to download or "squeeze" into your limited earthly belief system.  

*“It is not more surprising to be born twice than once; everything in nature is resurrection.”*

― Voltaire


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Would that it were that simple guys...to just be born once and "puff" ...show me anything else in nature that is that simple. We are powerful spiritual beings, destined to grow, learn and return to our "home".
> 
> Surely you can feel that in your bones regardless of what your worldly personality mind might wish to download or "squeeze" into your limited earthly belief system.
> 
> *“It is not more surprising to be born twice than once; everything in nature is resurrection.”*


Do yerself a favor and don't couple me with yer opinions/beliefs.
It gets ugly from here.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 4, 2020)

I USED to believe in reincarnation, now I believe that it's a manifestation of our wish to live ''forever'' and not accept death.  I think what made me change my mind is the belief that we are supposed to ''learn from our mistakes in every prior life until we are pure enough to finally ''retire'' (or whatever it's called)". 

How are we supposed to know what to improve if we don't know what we did wrong in our prior life?  I have NO memory of any prior life.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Do yerself a favor and don't couple me with yer opinions/beliefs.
> It gets ugly from here.


See you like Emerson, so be it:

The soul comes from without into the human body, as into a temporary abode, and it goes out of it anew it passes into other habitations, for the soul is immortal." "It is the secret of the world that all things subsist and do not die, but only retire a little from sight and afterwards return again. Nothing is dead; men feign themselves dead, and endure mock funerals... and there they stand looking out of the window, sound and well, in some strange new disguise.
Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2020)

Liberty said:


> See you like Emerson, so be it:


I like some of everyone, not all, definitely not all of any one


You seem like a nice lady


Git off of me

I don't care to waste time with BS


----------



## Liberty (Jan 4, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I USED to believe in reincarnation, now I believe that it's a manifestation of our wish to live ''forever'' and not accept death.  I think what made me change my mind is the belief that we are supposed to ''learn from our mistakes in every prior life until we are pure enough to finally ''retire'' (or whatever it's called)".
> 
> How are we supposed to know what to improve if we don't know what we did wrong in our prior life?  I have NO memory of any prior life.


I do think as we grow, we become more capable of listening within, asking God to help us improve.  Otherwise, life would be pretty meaningless.  Look how much more we understand today about the world around us vs earlier in history.  Of course we are just scratching the surface and the term "reincarnation" is just that, a term.  We could live one life with many experiences. 

When I look back on my childhood years, I can't even remember things I did for the most part, so hopefully as we grow more intuitive we will be more adapt at knowing how to improve ourselves, even without remembering the exact details.  We'll be able to "feel within".   Learn to love more, huh.

It is what it is and believing it or disbelieving it doesn't change it.  It just opens us up to receiving possible understanding or guidance as to what things or people to perhaps cultivate or avoid in life.  If its true its true, if not, so be it.  Call it a Universal Law.  God rules.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 4, 2020)

Reincarnation is just another version of the myth about heaven.  We want to believe that our soul is eternal and we will never die.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2020)

Catlady said:


> How are we supposed to know what to improve if we don't know what we did wrong in our prior life?  I have NO memory of any prior life.


The story is that the 'eternal' soul knows, not it's present manifestation.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 4, 2020)

Pepper said:


> The story is that the 'eternal' soul knows, not it's present manifestation.


Yep, there is always a workaround excuse for religion to explain the unexplainable.  Next time I feel a kick in the ass and there is no one around, I'll assume it's my "eternal soul" getting angry with me for making mistakes and not learning my lessons.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2020)

Hmmm, at least your 'eternal soul' is double jointed and more flexible than you are!


----------



## Sasha5113 (Jan 6, 2020)

*The upshot of karma, according to my reading, is to learn to be kind. It feels good to set aside anger. And bs, Gary.*


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2020)

I agree with Gary O' and Cpt Lightning.  I think we are only here once and then we are gone.


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Reincarnation is just another version of the myth about heaven.  We want to believe that our soul is eternal and we will never die.



I've got to agree with Catlady. After studying theology and history, I can't help but come to the same conclusion. If I'm wrong, sue me. In another life.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 6, 2020)

Jung and his 'racial memory'

Deja vu?  As a teen Deja vu used to make me nuts trying to remember what that feeling was, it was so strong, but could not recall what it was.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2020)

In a past life, I have no idea who my parents were.
I was found in a dumpster behind "Planned Parenthood."


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2020)

Olivia said:


>


Just remembered a good one.  I worked in an office; a sign on the wall read:
"People who don't believe in life after death should come here at quitting time."


----------



## jerry old (Jan 6, 2020)

It is easy to poo-poo things you have never experienced.  We tend to have character traits whereby we chose to trample on other's beliefs when
they don't match our own.

However, Goggle says 4 million Americans have been adducted by UFO's 

Hypnosis is very, very open to suggestion, I don't accept it as creditable.  Perhaps in a shrinks office, totally private. 

Another however-I've know several shrinks that viewed their work as, 'another day on the job-not really interested in patient's problems.

I used to be skeptical, but we have a local UFO that will take you to Wal-marts.  He does so as 'many of my people shop there, look around.'
He says his name is something we can't pronounce, so we just call him Herman.

See. it's easy to poo-poo something I know nothing about.  
Herman says, 'Atta boy.'


----------



## Catlady (Jan 6, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> However, Goggle says 4 million Americans have been adducted by UFO's



You don't really believe in that, do you?  

I LOVED the movie "Close Encounters'' but it was just fiction.  Maybe there's something to Area 51 in Nevada, but we'll probably never know.  LOL


----------



## jerry old (Jan 6, 2020)

Catlady
No, but there is something very wrong with out society.  Our local news reports the murders, rapes, kidnapping... 
I live in Dallas-Ft Worth, Texas.  There are 4 million or so located here.  We average a murder per day for the many towns, villages, and
the large cities.
 We cannot see the fabric of society is frayed, will break, if it is not already broken.
We have become a dangerous species.  If I drive to Dallas I avoid the areas where the drive by shootings, murders...
This should not be, how can one repair what once was?

Herman, the UFO guy says 'You'll are beyond repair.'  (post 125)


----------



## Catlady (Jan 7, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> Catlady
> No, but there is something very wrong with out society.  Our local news reports the murders, rapes, kidnapping...
> I live in Dallas-Ft Worth, Texas.  There are 4 million or so located here.  We average a murder per day for the many towns, villages, and
> the large cities.
> ...


I don't know the answers, all I know is that the more crowded the environment the crazier the denizens become.  There must be a psychological reason for it, the more people live close together the crazier they get and then commit crimes.  Like, there's more crimes in cities than in the country.  So, is there more crimes in the city because there are more people crowded together there?  Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## drifter (Jan 8, 2020)

I always thought I was a brand new soul because I knew nothing remembered nothing. I'm a first timer.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2020)

Saying to myself last night "I'm very excitable in this incarnation."  While that's true, I can go from zero to sixty in under a second, I was surprised and somehow pleased that I said it in the way I did.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2020)

The Celtic cross is supposed to represent our situation...the circle represents spirit and the cross represents the physical. So we are spirit inhabiting the physical. The physical body is simply the vehicle for the soul. After death, the vehicle is discarded, and the soul moves on.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Jan 9, 2020)

Where were you before you were born? If you say, “nowhere,” then tell me how you got into your body. And then tell me where in your body your consciousness lives. I love stuff like this.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 9, 2020)

There may be many realities to choose from as well. 
As far as reincarnation goes, I swear a couple of my cats are reincarnations of earlier lives. One stares at me like I should know him. What is your problem lady? Don't you recognize me? He looks familiar, wish I knew for sure.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 9, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The Celtic cross is supposed to represent our situation...the circle represents spirit and the cross represents the physical. So we are spirit inhabiting the physical. The physical body is simply the vehicle for the soul. After death, the vehicle is discarded, and the soul moves on.


When does this soul start?  When does it end?    
We did not exist before we were born.  We will cease to exist when we die.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 9, 2020)

Sasha5113 said:


> Where were you before you were born?


right here
my folk's little frolic retreat



Before that?

Dad's smile


----------



## Liberty (Jan 9, 2020)

[


Judycat said:


> There may be many realities to choose from as well.
> As far as reincarnation goes, I swear a couple of my cats are reincarnations of earlier lives. One stares at me like I should know him. What is your problem lady? Don't you recognize me? He looks familiar, wish I knew for sure.


Bet that cat has been with you a lot over the experiences.


----------



## gennie (Jan 9, 2020)

I've always wondered if the catch phrase 'born again' was misinterpreted by Jerry Falwell and his ilk.  Maybe it was meant to be literal


----------



## Liberty (Jan 10, 2020)

gennie said:


> I've always wondered if the catch phrase 'born again' was misinterpreted by Jerry Falwell and his ilk.  Maybe it was meant to be literal


Think it was meant to be both - born again in the spirit of becoming aware of a greater good (God) and born again.  There are several phrases in the Bible regarding this. Read the 90th Psalm.


----------



## mlh (Jul 14, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> I don't believe in 'life after death' or 'soul', but the concepts of 'self' and 'inherited memory' intrigue me.   I'm not aware of any memories that may have originated from before my birth, but maybe some could be passed from your parents, and their parents...



do you suppose that maybe memories from our parents might be the reason for us to have odd little déjà vu moments in our lives that do not make sense?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 15, 2020)

Years ago, I was into the occult. (Now, I definitely am not).  At that time, I was in a "trance". I began relating things that I saw. Supposedly, this  was from a past, a long time ago. But it turned out that I was in the future. Now, I believe it is questionable.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 16, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> When does this soul start?  When does it end?
> We did not exist before we were born.  We will cease to exist when we die.


Only in the physical form.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm open to anything on this subject.   Difficult for me to have a conversation via this source.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 16, 2020)

norman said:


> Do you sense or have feeling you once had another past life?  Have you ever did past life regression through hypnosis?  If you have, what was your past life,  location, time period.


Yes, I have an eerie feeling of my past live(ssssssss). I've read Michael Newton's Journey of Souls and cases there resonates with me. I'm interested to do past life regression and if possible peek into my book of life aka akashik records. I can't discuss this with my immediate family, none of them believe in it. There are people offering to do it online, but I prefer an office experience.


----------

